# Is my cat okay?? :(



## pocky (Aug 11, 2010)

I am starting to worry about my cat, she is just over 7 months old.
She hasn't been spayed yet as we have only let her out under supervision for short(ish) periods.
However this morning I thought I'd let her out with me while I sorted out the recycling, we have a sort-of balcony with stairs down and she is usually happy to stay on the balcony bit with me.
But today she wondered a little further down the steps, she can't really get out the garden so I let her chase a leaf for a bit, but then I was ready to go in, so I called her and she came as usual. But instead of just being content with it - as usual, she started meewing at me, louder than usual. So I have let her out again twice since and she is still meeowing at me when she is back indoors. 

I am worried she just wants to get out, but I'm not really ready to let her out yet, she means so much to me - I want her to be fully grown and a bit wizer before I let her wonder off! Is this the wrong attitude?
Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

pocky said:


> I am starting to worry about my cat, she is just over 7 months old.
> She hasn't been spade yet as we have only let her out under supervision for short(ish) periods.
> However this morning I thought I'd let her out with me while I sorted out the recycling, we have a sort-of balcony with stairs down and she is usually happy to stay on the balcony bit with me.
> But today she wondered a little further down the steps, she can't really get out the garden so I let her chase a leaf for a bit, but then I was ready to go in, so I called her and she came as usual. But instead of just being content with it - as usual, she started meewing at me, louder than usual. So I have let her out again twice since and she is still meeowing at me when she is back indoors.
> ...


Has she been out of your sight at any time while outside.She could well be in season ,she should be spayed as soon as she is old enough.It is a health issue that females are neutered as soon as they are old enough.It can be quite a dangerous thing for her not to be neutered.If she is allowed to come into season continually(possibly every 3/4 weeks)she can suffer serious health problems,pyometra(womb infection) not to mention the psychological problems of constantly looking to be mated.Apart from all of that there is the risk at the moment she could escape and become pregnant which,at her age ,could have serious complications.I suggest you hot foot it to your vet and have her spayed.


----------



## pocky (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for your reply 
She has not been out of my sight, there is no-where I can't see her in the garden. Are you saying she is in heat or something?
Realistically I can't afford a spaying until after christmas, I am barely managing to cover my rent/bills.


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

If you can't afford to have your cat speyed right now, you should keep her in at all times. She may well be in heat, and if she's mated, she'll have kittens - and they'll cost you more that getting her speyed!

It's an either/or situation - speyed and allowed outside, or unspeyed and kept indoors.


----------



## pocky (Aug 11, 2010)

That's fine, I can keep her indoors.. but I just worry she might get distressed/depressed?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Im not in any way asking about your financial situation,but ,it may be possible to get help with the cost of neutering .I dont know who you contact but your local rspca/sspca or cat protection may help or be able to tell you where to try.


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

pocky said:


> So I have let her out again twice since and she is still meeowing at me when she is back indoors.


I don't really have any experience with female cats in heat to be honest, so it may or may not be that.

However, Sinbad likes to go out of the front door, and will yowl at me to open it. If I'm busy and go back to doing what I was doing, he will come back in again and yowl louder at me until I follow him outside. He just wants me to accompany him while he goes for a bit of a mooch! It's very sweet, but can also be a bit of a pain sometimes.

So, just in case your cat isn't in season, perhaps she wants some company while she's outside and still so young and tiny?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

If/when your cat starts calling which could happen any minute now she is liable to take off if you let her outside in search of a male so I would keep her in until she is done or walk her on a harness and lead.


----------



## pocky (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks for all the advice everyone, you have made me feel much more at ease.
I think she proablly IS in season, so I will be carefull to not let her out for a little while incase she shoots off!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

pocky said:


> thanks for all the advice everyone, you have made me feel much more at ease.
> I think she proablly IS in season, so I will be carefull to not let her out for a little while incase she shoots off!


If she starts calling she will be doing it on and off until you get her spayed I'm sure BBM,Aurelia or Lizward will know how often they come in and out season, so please keep her in or walk her on a harness until she is spayed.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> If she starts calling she will be doing it on and off until you get her spayed I'm sure BBM,Aurelia or Lizward will know how often they come in and out season, so please keep her in or walk her on a harness until she is spayed.


Cats are not like dogs,they can come in to season every 3/4 weeks lasting approx 1week ata time .


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Queens can and do come into call anywhere from 8 days repetitively. My girl is about every 2 weeks when it's kitten season, but the periods between lessen as it gets colder outside.

If she is calling now ... you may have a problematic caller on your hands! Definitely get her spayed within the next couple of weeks if you can. It's in her best interests. Plus stick to not letting her out at all. They can move so fast when they want to ... it's just not worth the risk for your girl.

Also don't worry if she looks depressed about being kept in. What she might actually be feeling is the stress of not being mated if she is in call. I'm pretty sure this is one of the reasons there are oops litters with moggies, as owners think they are depriving them ... well I guess they are depriving them ... of some sex! .


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Agree with what buffie said, if you are low income or on benefits or a student you may be able to get a neutering voucher so you can get her done asap. Give the RSCPA a call.


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

I agree with previous posters - it sounds like she's in season 
but you are not alone thou in not knowing whats going on - Years ago I too thought it was just my cat wanting to go out - so I let her - and she started getting chubby(pregnant)

I had to have mine spayed as soon as it was realised as a result of advice from vets (other health probs)

Also if I recall rightly she might start doing a funny belly crawl too


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

pocky said:


> Thanks for your reply
> She has not been out of my sight, there is no-where I can't see her in the garden. Are you saying she is in heat or something?
> Realistically I can't afford a spaying until after christmas, I am barely managing to cover my rent/bills.


well spaying is only £20 at my vets and in some places its free, im sorry but letting her out you cant afford a litter of kittens that will cost £10 a day to feed plus litter if you cant afford £20-30 for spaying.

just keep her in, if she meows so what ignore her! she shouldnt be let out at all until about 4weeks after she is spayed.


----------



## pocky (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the helpfull replies 
I appreciate it is in her best interests to get her spayed, but as I already mentioned it's not realistic at the moment, we are 'budgeting' each month, and should be able to get it sorted in the new year.
I am very sensible with my girl and she is massively important to me, so I would never want to do anything that could harm her and haven't let her out since my first post, I am also aware of how much a little could cost - and I certainly can't afford that.
I have been watching her carefully over the last few days and she is a lot quiter and hasn't made the same 'meeow' sound since my first post - so maybe I was just confusing excited chatter for calling as she is showing no other signs of being in season.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

pocky said:


> Thanks for all the helpfull replies
> *I appreciate it is in her best interests to get her spayed, but as I already mentioned it's not realistic at the moment, we are 'budgeting' each month, and should be able to get it sorted in the new year.*I am very sensible with my girl and she is massively important to me, so I would never want to do anything that could harm her and haven't let her out since my first post, I am also aware of how much a little could cost - and I certainly can't afford that.
> I have been watching her carefully over the last few days and she is a lot quiter and hasn't made the same 'meeow' sound since my first post - so maybe I was just confusing excited chatter for calling as she is showing no other signs of being in season.


Did you see the posts about neutering vouchers?


----------



## pocky (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah, how do they work though ?
I am currently registering to become self employed, not a student and not on benefits.
We only have one phone and my OH takes it to work, gets home after 7.


----------



## lillylove (May 4, 2010)

My cat of a similar age recently came into her first season. A few days into it she is pretty unbearable at times. At first they are just a little bit off their usual self. Meiowing like that randomly and a lot is 'calling'
If you stroke them vigourously they may well display some flirtatious behaviour - rubbing themselves along the floor, mewling whilst laying flat on the floor, ears back etc. My girl is very friendly to me, but loss of appetite etc. I looked up the symptoms online and also watched a couple of youtube videos to get a good picture, although all cats are different and it may be less obvious. 
I was (possibly ill advised) by the vet to wait for a season to come in, as my cat is very small. She shows no interest in going outside at all and has never escaped (well she fell out of a window when she was 12 weeks old, that was it!) I noticed her in season on Friday so booked it for 22nd Nov... and yesterday a guest to my house let her outside accidentally... she was gone for HOURS and refused to come back as I posted in cat chat. It took me hours to catch her and its likely she got kinky with a local cat.. well that was her intention! Now the spay will cost me even more than it would in the first place! (originally £71.. now probably more) I wouldn't risk intentionally letting her out at all - in this frame of mind they do not behave 'normally' (ie come back to you when called) as they become completely obsessed with their goal to mate. I have had a big job keeping her in today, now she has had a taste of getting outside to mate, but in a few days she will probably be back to normal again.


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

What area are you in? 

Try contacting Cat's Protection. Although they do free neutering for people on benefits which you say you are not on, they would much rather help someone neuter one cat, than have that cat have kittens and add another 6 to the problem. If you explain your situation they may be able to help.
Alternatively some london boroughs are running the 'Snip & Chip' campaign where you can get your animal neutered and microchipped for £20


----------



## pocky (Aug 11, 2010)

lillylove - There is no way she can get out, and as already said - I am not going to intentionally let her out again.
Doolally - I am in the norfolk area, and I really don't think there is a cheaper option for me - but I will try some of the things people have said, so thanks 

thanks again for peoples help, although just telling me to get her spayed when Ive already said a few times it isn't realisitic is a bid odd. I do not wish to go into personal details, but we actually can't afford it this month, no matter how much people tell me to do it - sorry.


----------

